# Boston Butt Prices



## mr mac (Dec 1, 2009)

Today I hit the Winco down in Medford to scoop up a pair of butts for Joe's graduation potluck dinner. I found a nice pair all neatly tied up for $1.68/pound and I got to wondering what prices others pay.

So, what do you pay in your next of the woods?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I can't say what they are normally around here but just today I found my very first true ones and they were an amazing $1.19lb, but I know that is not a normal price from what I have read.


----------



## venture (Dec 1, 2009)

We usually pay .99 on sale, but lately there have been some for .87 on sale.  These are bone-in, but the bone is very small and pulls right out when smoked.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 1, 2009)

Fom now to summer around here they'll be .99 -1.19 a pound on sale someplace. Come summer if you can find one it will be closer to 2 bucks.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 1, 2009)

I buy them buy the case and usually pay around a buck a pound 
doesnt usually vary more than a few cents one way or the other
usually get about 12 to a case, 2 per cyrovac and usually around 70# per case


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 1, 2009)

I pay $1.19 lb from my local butcher (fresh cuts)


----------



## got14u (Dec 1, 2009)

a $1.19 here in wyoming when on sale. and they always go on sale


----------



## jjmrascal (Dec 2, 2009)

I just did a large BBQ for church and had to really shop around b/c every place wanted over $2 a pound!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






! I ended up at Sam's Club with a case price of $1.02 per pound.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Normally I wait for a sale of around .99 a pound or so and it can usually be had.

Mr. Mac, I agree with you...He is risen indeed!


----------



## ga pine needle (Dec 2, 2009)

On sale at a local Ingles for $0.88 per lb here in North GA.


----------



## gruelurks (Dec 2, 2009)

Around SE Michigan.

Kroger: .99 (sale w/card) up to 2.19, averaging 1.59 lb. on any given day
Meijer: Always 1.59 or more, I've never seen it cheaper there.

Other grocers and butchers range from 1.19 (sale days) to 2.59/lb with the average price being about 1.59/lb.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 2, 2009)

90 - 94 cents per lbs is pretty much the usual where I get them from.


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 2, 2009)

$.99/lb in NJ


----------



## chefrob (Dec 2, 2009)

i haven't paid over a buck/lb in quite some time..........last sale was $.78.


----------



## gregandlaurie (Dec 2, 2009)

.79 at local butcher store


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 2, 2009)

I only do bone in butts

At a local butcher shop who raises their own pigs, and slaughters the meat to order $2.09 to $2.19 lb. Freshest, and nicest butts I have worked with. I buy these for special smokes(b-days, small parties, etc).

At some grocers on my way home - $.99 to $1.19 lb. good meat, and the price is right(I use these for larger parties, and just the regular weekend smoke)

I dont buy the injected "enhanced" pork,  but I see it for well under $1.00 lb. 

I dont like to pay for water/saline, and I want to be the one injecting my butts with my injection.


----------



## eman (Dec 2, 2009)

.99 a lb is about tops what i pay for butts . Twin cryovac pkg.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 2, 2009)

I am able to get them for .99 per lb but that is usually win packs, non-enhanced. I have a single I got for .88 biut it says "up to 12% solution may be added..."


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 2, 2009)

In Portland, OR Safeway has bone in shoulder (AKA - butt's) for 0.99 per lb. if you get it in the bag (might have to ask the meat guy for a bagged one).


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 2, 2009)

In northeast Florida I can get bone in butts from anywhere from .88 lb to 1.38lb depending on where you buy  you but them. The prices I quoted was resturant depot and sam's warehouse.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

I just paid $1.29 per lb in Des Moines.  They were on sale from $1.89.  Bone-in Boston Butts


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

recently went up to $1.39 from $1.09 a lb--on sale--2 weeks a month


----------



## tjoff (Dec 2, 2009)

Local Save Mart in Northern CA is on sale this week $.87/lb bone in and $1.27/lb boneless.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Dec 2, 2009)

When I was buying butts in Omaha I was normally paying about 1.69 or so at the wall hell. In Plattsmouth where I'm living now there is a small grocery that regularly has sale price of .99. I stocked up for sausage and got 8 7-9 pounders the last time. Spares are goin 1.29 right now too. But I stocked up on them the last time too!
Happiness is a full meat freeze! And a full smoker too!

Dave


----------



## jdsmith (Dec 2, 2009)

Here in Iowa, it seems like whenever Hy-Vee has them on sale for 99 cents, Fareway has them for 88 cents.

I never pay full price.  As Cosmo Kramer once said to George right before he bought ladies glasses, "Retail is for suckers!!!"


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 3, 2009)

$1.09/# by the case at Sams Club here. I think about a dime more if not by the case.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 3, 2009)

Just picked up 2 at Sams Club for $.98.
Costco is a couple cents more.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 3, 2009)

i cant find good spares--3 1/2 down--for less than $1.69--
my ten lb box of frozen rib tips has went to $1.29


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 4, 2009)

Saw these "On Sale" at my local grocery store yesterda.

$1.98/lbs!

How is this a sale?


----------



## smokingscooby (Dec 4, 2009)

A local grocery store store had fresh/no solution added for .78/lb. Normally I can find them from .99 to 1.89 /lb.depending on the store.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

bone in?

Brookhaven Market in Darien, Burr Ridge, and their store down in Mokena I think have bone in butts for $1.19/lb

I buy alot of pork(butts, spares, bb's) from them and it is always  good.


----------

